# jLO's Just Sweet line: Killer Clearance!!



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 2, 2008)

justsweet

Her line is on a serious sale right now! Jeans from $80 are marked down to $19.Theres some cute heels marked down too.

Deff check it out if u've never seen or worn her stuff! The quality/fit is very good


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 2, 2008)

NICE, cute tops for so cheap! 

I'm soo buying the One Shoulder Top W/ Ruffle in both colors when I get off work!! It's so cute.

Not to mention the 25% code works too... Which is good since shipping is KILLER. $15 min for shipping! Wtfyo.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 4, 2008)

Some of her stuff is cute but I cant bring myself to buy it because I HATE JLo, and she uses animal fur in some of her fashion lines


----------

